# Water leaking from behind gutter



## Collegeboy (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a similiar issue to this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-rFDbanVNA

I'm in Hershey PA, and have a covered porch roof that never had a gutter on it for 5 years. I just had a gutter put on two days ago, and am having the issue shown in the other persons video above. 

I called the company that put the gutter on and he said "he forgot to REMOVE the drip edge when he installed the gutter". Do you think that will fix my issue, by him removing the drip edge? I'm new at this, and just want the leaking fixed.

I can try to post pics of my setup and make my own video if that will help you guys help me?


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Could be the same issue though without seeing your setup, we don't know.

Also, take a level to your gutter to make sure they are NOT level. Have them re-slope them toward the drain if necessary.


----------



## MisterZ (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry to say, but your gutter installer is an idiot.
Removing the dripedge is not any kind of answer.

You might think of gutters as outdoor plumbing. And as in plumbing all fittings must go inside each other to prevent leaking.
The drip edge is installed under shingles so water runs off the roof and over the drip edge to prevent water from going behind the fascia.
This also applies to gutters. The back of the gutter must go under the dripedge so water flows directly into the gutter and not behind.

In the video it appears water was gettimg under the dripedge because of broken slate.
Bottom line, if the roof and dripedge were installed correctly, the gutter needs to be raised up so the back will tuck under the drip edge. Everything needs to overlap.

On another note, if the gutter needs to be "over pitched" toward the downspout it is likely not all of the gutter will be under the drip. In this case the installer needs to add flashing in the same manner.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Trucon01 said:


> Could be the same issue though without seeing your setup, we don't know.
> 
> Also, take a level to your gutter to make sure they are NOT level. Have them re-slope them toward the drain if necessary.


1" in 10' I've heard but the slope angle seems to be controversial.


----------



## Collegeboy (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies. The section of the roof where the gutter was put is 23 ft long. It is pitched down somewhat to where the water exits down the spout on the left side. I'll try to get some pics and get my ladder out. I want to be sure what needs to be done before he comes back monday.

I can tell you this. Before the gutter was put up, the same issue was occuring, even with the drip edge previously there and no gutter... WHen it would rain, the water didn't just drip off the roof, it dripped back down over the soffit. This may also be because this roof only probably has a 5" pitch to it?


----------



## roofnron (Dec 7, 2011)

If everything is installed correctly the gutter does NOT need to be installed behind the drip edge. The drip edge is not there to divert water from the shingles. It is there to protect the top of the fascia board and soffit area. The water should shed off the roof by using the proper overhang of the shingles or slate in the case of the video. (For me is this has always been 1 1/2" from the edge of the drip edge.) 

If gutter is installed correctly the front lip of the gutter should be below the roof plane, (unless you have a very steep pitched roof). So now you are likely for the gutter to not even reach the drip edge. But if it does, you would benefit by installing the gutter over the drip edge, not behind it. Why? - when the water overflows the gutters - it will happen, (torrential downpours, clogged downspouts), the water will never be able to reach behind the fascia board and into the soffit and potentially into your house; the drip edge blocks the water. 

The only exception I can think of is for metal roofs. Water is channeled down and over the metal drip edge. But still same gutter rules apply, you may need flashing to extend the drip edge into the gutter. 

The problem in the youtube video - gutter is installed too high, the slate roof does not have the correct overhang. I would not remove the drip edge, it has nothing to do with the gutter problem.


----------



## MisterZ (Nov 29, 2011)

@Collegeboy, based on your last statement the problem lies in the roof. Water should not go behind the fascia and run out the soffit. It would seem as though water is getting under the drip where it nails to the roof, then behind the fascia eventually running out the soffit. This is a priority fix.

@roofnron, different states have different ways for gutter install. Here in the northeast they should be under the dripedge.
Extending the shingles an extra inch or two is common practice down south. I know some areas that dont even use drip edge... that doesnt make it right.

Simple rules, keep gutter clean, and use proper size gutters and downspouts. Follow this and there is zero risk of water backing up so far as to fill the gutter and run behind.
I am a professional gutter installer for 18 yrs. I have seen problems that you mention, but only from years of neglect by homeowners.

We could debate this all day, however the undeniable truth is water always takes path of least resistance.

Bro, water is either getting under the shingles, or under the dripedge. Investigate the roof and post pics when possible.
Good luck


----------



## sarahjones05 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi there, thank you for sharing those posts and replies from you guys. I've learned a lot to this topic. I have the same problem before but through the help of........... lying through my teeth and trying to fool you all into thinking I'm from the USA and not the Phillipines, I can spam you all and laugh! Of course, the fantastic moderators here will catch me every time and ban me, but it's fun trying to get you all to click on my virus-infected links! 

DAMN YOU DM!!!


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

sarahjones05 said:


> lying through my teeth


What else would you lie through?


----------



## Collegeboy (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry guys, I don't know much about roofs. I mispoke, he wasn't going to remove the drip edge, he called me over the weekend and said he was going to "move the drip edge back a half inch. This guy doesn't do anything with roofs, just downspouts, so that's why I posted here to get some advice.

The last picture shows how the drip edge is attached to the roof when I pick up last row of shingles.


----------



## MisterZ (Nov 29, 2011)

if the leak is mainly where the gutter is not under the dripedge, then it should be flashed.
also it looks to me the roof pitch may be a bit shallow for regular shingle roof.
it's possible water is getting under the first coarse of shingle, then running behind the dripedge.

a snapshot of water leaking would be helpful.
another thing, i believe the felt paper or membrane should have gone over the dripedge.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That roof is definitely a bit shallow for shingles. It is possible that water is getting between the courses and creating that issue.


----------



## drakejohnson (Jul 20, 2013)

Plastic or aluminum "starter strip" is installed for this purpose.


----------

